# Debora Serracchiani



## Old Anna A (10 Giugno 2009)

neo eletta a udine per il parlamento europeo.
è una donna intelligente che sa parlare bene e in modo semplice di quello che i politici rendono incomprensibile.
è la nuova stella in ascesa del pd...
ad avercene di donne così..


























http://www.youdem.tv/VideoDetails.aspx?id_video=7d41e695-4803-41ea-8127-f595e2bf1899


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2009)

Io trovo scandaloso che una persona emerga per un intervento su youtube mentre c'è gente che si fa il culo tutta la vita. E' come Noemi, né piu' né meno, anzi, Noemi mi sta piu' simpatica (e per la cronaca io non sono di destra).


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io trovo scandaloso che una persona emerga per un intervento su youtube mentre c'è gente che si fa il culo tutta la vita. E' come Noemi, né piu' né meno, anzi, Noemi mi sta piu' simpatica (e per la cronaca io non sono di destra).

























(noemi la conoscessi le consiglierei un bel pò di cause per diffamazione, visto che di prove non ne sono uscite, ma non può nemmeno più girar per strada tranquilla)


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io trovo scandaloso che una persona emerga per un intervento su youtube mentre c'è gente che si fa il culo tutta la vita. E' come Noemi, né piu' né meno, anzi, Noemi mi sta piu' simpatica (e per la cronaca io non sono di destra).


Verena, starai scherzando, spero...
non è affatto emersa per questo!
la Serracchiani è una donna di 40 anni, avvocato, che lavora e PENSA, paragonarla a noemi, scusa ma...


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

dove ho la casa io in campagna è stata eletta sindaco una negra del partito della lega 
sembra una barza...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> (noemi la conoscessi le consiglierei un bel pò di cause per diffamazione, visto che di prove non ne sono uscite, ma non può nemmeno più girar per strada tranquilla)


oh povera piccola...


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Verena, starai scherzando, spero...
> non è affatto emersa per questo!
> la Serracchiani è una donna di 40 anni, avvocato, che lavora e *PENSA*, paragonarla a noemi, scusa ma...








   scusa, ma è ancora tutto da provare eh .......


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dove ho la casa io in campagna è stata eletta sindaco una negra del partito della lega
> sembra una barza...


scusa ma con questo cosa vorresti dire?


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma con questo cosa vorresti dire?


che in campagna dove ho la casa è stata eletta sindaco una negra della lega.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> scusa, ma è ancora tutto da provare eh .......


eh già.. perché invece su Noemi non c'è proprio niente da provare


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh povera piccola...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che in campagna dove ho la casa è stata eletta sindaco una negra della lega.


e con questo?
voglio dire..ho aperto un 3d per dire che ogni tanto è la testa di una donna, e non le tette rifatte a farle vincere le elezioni.. e mi si porta come esempio noemi?


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh già.. perché invece su Noemi non c'è proprio niente da provare


se alla festa di compleanno di questa ci andava qualcuno di tuo gradimento, avresti sparato lo stesso tutte ste insinuazioni sulla sua intelligenza e sui suoi presunti amanti?


non mi capacito di come per antipatia di un terzo si possa spalar tutta sta merda addosso a una persona di cui non si sa nulla se non forse che faccia ha ......


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se alla festa di compleanno di questa ci andava qualcuno di tuo gradimento, avresti sparato lo stesso tutte ste insinuazioni sulla sua intelligenza e sui suoi presunti amanti?
> 
> 
> non mi capacito di come per antipatia di un terzo si possa spalar tutta sta merda addosso a una persona di cui non si sa nulla se non forse che faccia ha ......


senti, io non ho mai cagato noemi manco di striscio.. tanto perché ti sia chiaro.
non ho aperto un 3d su noemi ma sulla serracchiani.

sul fatto che la serracchiani sia intelligente non ho punto alcun dubbio.
ma forse siete tu e verena ad essere prevenute, tanto è vero che senza nemmeno conoscerla siete partite in quarta.


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e con questo?
> voglio dire..ho aperto un 3d per dire che ogni tanto è la testa di una donna, e non le tette rifatte a farle vincere le elezioni.. e mi si porta come esempio noemi?


ma io non ho mica menzionato la noemi.
ho solo detto che ho trovato curioso che vicino a varese fosse stato eletto il primo sindaco negro in italia, e che fa parte della lega.
il che anni fa sarebbe stato inconcepibile.
cmq se ti da fastidio lo cancello e cambio post


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io non ho mica menzionato la noemi.
> ho solo detto che ho trovato curioso che vicino a varese fosse stato eletto il primo sindaco negro in italia, e che fa parte della lega.
> il che anni fa sarebbe stato inconcepibile.
> cmq se ti da fastidio lo cancello e cambio post


 non hai capito.
è lo spirito di destra che alberga in certe menti che mi preoccupa.
son tutti uguali, modello ghedini e la brambilla: prima criticano e poi si informano.


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non hai capito.
> è lo spirito di destra che alberga in certe menti che mi preoccupa.
> son tutti uguali, modello ghedini e la brambilla: prima criticano e poi si informano.


 
anna, ormai io non posso più neanche sentire certi nomi.
sono stata male fisicamente quando ho visto che mastella andrà in europa.
male. male fisico


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anna, ormai io non posso più neanche sentire certi nomi.
> sono stata male fisicamente quando ho visto che mastella andrà in europa.
> male. male fisico


io invece sono strafelice che in europa ci vada una donna intelligente come la serracchiani. era ora!

e se in italia ormai ci si è rassegnati a non sentire più un discorso _politico,_visto che ormai tutto è improntato sull'immagine, sono ancora più contenta che ci sia ancora chi ha la capacità di presentarsi in europa grazie ad un bel cervello funzionante.


----------



## lale75 (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *io invece sono strafelice che in europa ci vada una donna intelligente come la serracchiani.* era ora!
> 
> e se in italia ormai ci si è rassegnati a non sentire più un discorso _politico,_visto che ormai tutto è improntato sull'immagine, sono ancora più contenta che ci sia ancora chi ha la capacità di presentarsi in europa grazie ad un bel cervello funzionante.


 
Soprattutto vista la levatura professional-intellettuale delle neo elette del PDL...che vergogna santo cielo...


----------



## MK (10 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Soprattutto vista la levatura professional-intellettuale delle neo elette del PDL...che vergogna santo cielo...


E non dimentichiamo le vecchie leve della destra, tipo le dichiarazioni della Santanché su Veronica...


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti, io non ho mai cagato noemi manco di striscio.. tanto perché ti sia chiaro.
> non ho aperto un 3d su noemi ma sulla serracchiani.
> 
> sul fatto che la serracchiani sia intelligente non ho punto alcun dubbio.
> ma forse siete tu e verena ad essere prevenute, tanto è vero che senza nemmeno conoscerla siete partite in quarta.


felice che tu non abbia dubbi, ma io ho solo detto che deve dimostrarlo, non che è una gallina ..... poi se vuoi legger altro, prego


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Verena, starai scherzando, spero...
> non è affatto emersa per questo!
> la Serracchiani è una donna di 40 anni, avvocato, che lavora e PENSA, paragonarla a noemi, scusa ma...



sei di un'ingenuità Anna che fa tenerezza. Ma sul serio.

Ma quante 40enni avvocato in Italia in gamba pensi ci siano?!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dove ho la casa io in campagna è stata eletta sindaco una negra del partito della lega
> sembra una barza...



vista alla TV!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   (ahhh hai la casa nel paese dei...pompieri!!)


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vista alla TV!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giuro
nella ridente località di viggiù coi suoi pompieri, che non ci sono più


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti, io non ho mai cagato noemi manco di striscio.. tanto perché ti sia chiaro.
> non ho aperto un 3d su noemi ma sulla serracchiani.
> 
> sul fatto che la serracchiani sia intelligente non ho punto alcun dubbio.
> ma forse siete tu e verena ad essere prevenute, tanto è vero che senza nemmeno conoscerla siete partite in quarta.



Annna prevenute le balle. Io lavoro da 15 anni nell'ambiente, e tanto per precisare nell'area di riferimento della tipa che citi.

Non ho nulla contro di lei, sarà anche una persona valida, ma che esperienza ha di amministratrice? NESSUNA.

E' emersa grazie ad un video su youtube.

Quindi il meccanismo, gratta gratta, è lo stesso delle veline, atlete, attrici di fotoromanzo, *donne dei potenti *(grassettato perché il vivaio di donne in politica è formato essenzialmente da costoro), e quant'altro.

In verità la politica italiana è una bieca palude maschilista e la Serracchiani è l'ultimo prodotto mediatico per dare un contentino alla platea del partito, specie alle donne, presenta un po' meglio di tante veline di destra, ma insomma. Resta una signora nessuno perché nessuno prima che lei apparisse mediaticamente le ha mai dato un minimo di chance di emergere e mettersi alla prova.


E' il meccanismo che contesto e sorprende che persone come te, intelligenti ed evolute, non lo respingano in nuce. E' un avvilente contentino ed una strumentalizzazione mediatica, null'altro.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io trovo scandaloso che una persona emerga per un intervento su youtube mentre c'è gente che si fa il culo tutta la vita. E' come Noemi, né piu' né meno, anzi, Noemi mi sta piu' simpatica (e per la cronaca io non sono di destra).


 ma in quel filmato non facceva balletti.
Parlava di politica.
Forse non ha esperienza in amministrazione, ma anche fare un eploit di questo genere per me si identifica col farsi il culo e meritarsi la poltrona, perchè si  trasmettono delle idee.
L'essere finita sulla rete è dunque solo vetrina, non sostanza, ma quasi tutti i candidati erano in rete, no? O in tv. Quello che ha colpito di lei è stato ciò che ha detto e come lo ha detto.
Che la stiano usando come contentino ai giovani-e-donne-con-voglia-di-rinnovamento lo credo pure io, ma questo non vuol dire che lei non possa a sua volta usarli per raggiungere degli obiettivi e farsi le ossa nel mondo politico.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2009)

Speriamo, ma sono fortemente pessimista.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Annna prevenute le balle. Io lavoro da 15 anni nell'ambiente, e tanto per precisare nell'area di riferimento della tipa che citi.
> 
> Non ho nulla contro di lei, sarà anche una persona valida, ma che esperienza ha di amministratrice? NESSUNA.
> 
> ...


non è importante il mezzo con il quale è emersa (a parte che non è youtube..), quanto la forza e la volontà di fare rinnovamento.
per una volta voglio essere ottimista.


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Annna prevenute le balle. Io lavoro da 15 anni nell'ambiente, e tanto per precisare nell'area di riferimento della tipa che citi.
> 
> Non ho nulla contro di lei, sarà anche una persona valida, ma che esperienza ha di amministratrice? NESSUNA.
> 
> ...


 eh no! sti caxxi! caso mai è emersa per un *intevento* al congresso PD che *POI* è stato messo su youtube...qualcosa ha detto..forse banale? forse, ma almeno ha avuto e ha la forza della semplicità...fammi capire...la carfagna avrebbe le competenze per fare il ministro delle pari opportunità?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2009)

Ha detto cose parecchio comode


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ha detto cose parecchio comode


 amplia il concetto di comode...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> amplia il concetto di comode...


Comode nel senso che erano gia' sulla bocca di tutti...un'ovazione assicurata.

Un discorso casual molto costruito.

Per carita' non mi sta antipatica ma non sono troppo ottimista... mi fa lo stesso effetto di Obama


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comode nel senso che erano gia' sulla bocca di tutti...un'ovazione assicurata.
> 
> Un discorso casual molto costruito.
> 
> Per carita' non mi sta antipatica ma non sono troppo ottimista... mi fa lo stesso effetto di Obama


 ha detto "il re è nudo"..banale forse, ma mica sempre bisogna dire cose astruse per essere apprezzati..e io ho apprezzato. non ho avuto l'impressione che fosse costruito. e ci sta tutto che io sia particolarmente ingenuo.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> neo eletta a udine per il parlamento europeo.
> è una donna intelligente che sa parlare bene e in modo semplice di quello che i politici rendono incomprensibile.
> è la nuova stella in ascesa del pd...
> ad avercene di donne così..
> ...




mi hai preceduto. sono d'accordo è in gamba.e ha un viso delizioso.da fiducia.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2009)

Reale, e chi se ne fotte della Carfagna. Ho detto che il meccanismo è assolutamente uguale, solo portato a sinistra.


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Reale, e chi se ne fotte della Carfagna. Ho detto che il meccanismo è assolutamente uguale, solo portato a sinistra.


 la carfagna è salita alla ribalta per una nota politica? a me pare proprio di no mentre la serracchiani si...non vorrai negare questo, vero?


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la carfagna è salita alla ribalta per una nota politica? a me pare proprio di no mentre la serracchiani si...non vorrai negare questo, vero?





















































































salgono alla ribalta perchè il partito le vuole alla ribalta, su che siamo tutti grandi abbastanza  

	
	
		
		
	


	






senza contare che della carfagna suppongo tu non sappia che quel che si pettegola in giro, visto che non segui il suo partito  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(prima che mi si scassi, visto che ultimamente si sceglie di leggere cose che non ho scritto, non seguo ne l'uno ne l'altro, che la politica mi da l'orchite)


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> salgono alla ribalta perchè il partito le vuole alla ribalta, su che siamo tutti grandi abbastanza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e fatti un'altra risata... che caxxo ci sarà da ridere poi? mah! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a me frega niente che si dice in giro della carfagna, mi basta sapere che di sicuro che le credenziali (e per fugare ogni dubbio, lecite e RISPETTABILISSIME) per fare il ministro delle pari opportunità non sono condurre "la DOMENICA DEL VILLAGGIO"... la serracchiani sarà pure stata "pilotata" dal suo partito mi a di certo le sue credenziali sono politiche in quanto militante nel partito...


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

trovo divertente tutto questo attaccamento e questo credere alla politica e ai politici ..... dato che è una merdata dal quando l'essere umano è sceso dagli alberi


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> trovo divertente tutto questo attaccamento e questo credere alla politica e ai politici ..... dato che è una merdata dal quando l'essere umano è sceso dagli alberi


 sono contento che tu ti diverta....qualcuno ancora non ci è sceso...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la carfagna è salita alla ribalta per una nota politica? a me pare proprio di no mentre la serracchiani si...non vorrai negare questo, vero?



veramente pur non essendo di destra mi sembra che la carfagna non sia nè idiota nè fancazzista.
Si sta sbattendo , è sempre presente in parlamento ed è una delle poche che usi toni pacati e non urlanti.
Non capisco perchè invece di essere contenti/e che sempre più donne entrino in politica bisogna differenziare quelle belle da quelle brutatrelle ma intelligenti (ovviamente col distinguo: a destra le gnocche senza testa e a sinistra le normali ma intelligenti). Cazzo ancora con sta storia che se una è piacente deve per forza essere rincoglionita?
e non mi rispondete della mancanza di esperienza perchè di uomini e giovani DI NESSUNA ESPERIENZA in politica sia a destra che a sinistra è pieno!


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> veramente pur non essendo di destra mi sembra che la carfagna non sia nè idiota nè fancazzista.
> Si sta sbattendo , è sempre presente in parlamento ed è una delle poche che usi toni pacati e non urlanti.
> Non capisco perchè invece di essere contenti/e che sempre più donne entrino in politica bisogna differenziare quelle belle da quelle brutatrelle ma intelligenti (ovviamente col distinguo: a destra le gnocche senza testa e a sinistra le normali ma intelligenti). Cazzo ancora con sta storia che se una è piacente deve per forza essere rincoglionita?
> e non mi rispondete della mancanza di esperienza perchè di uomini e giovani DI NESSUNA ESPERIENZA in politica sia a destra che a sinistra è pieno!


 ma sia che alla fine sono ANCHE un po' d'accordo. tempo fa avevo anche scritto che non era una cogliona e che almeno aveva una proprietà di linguaggio e che si sapeva anche "destreggiare". da qui a dire che come primo passo in politica possa fare il ministro o averne le credenziali ce ne passa.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma sia che alla fine sono ANCHE un po' d'accordo. tempo fa avevo anche scritto che non era una cogliona e che almeno aveva una proprietà di linguaggio e che si sapeva anche "destreggiare". da qui a dire che come primo passo in politica possa fare il ministro o averne le credenziali ce ne passa.


io le dare un po' di tempo.
come lo darei a tutte.
(mi sa che il lexotan sta facendo effetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io le dare un po' di tempo.
> come lo darei a tutte.
> (mi sa che il lexotan sta facendo effetto
> 
> ...


 a farew gavetta però...non mi verrebbe mai di dire che la serracchiani debba o possa fare il ministro....ma certo è più "formata" essendo un avvocato praticante e una militante politica. cosa che di certo non si può dire per la carfagna hce ha anche tutte le qualità per stare in parlamento perchè così stupida non è. fare il ministro è altro.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io le dare un po' di tempo.
> come lo darei a tutte.
> (mi sa che il lexotan sta facendo effetto
> 
> ...



Cazzo fai? Passa la confezione


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzo fai? Passa la confezione


 minchia ma qua stiamo scadendo a livelli da stazione centrale...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> a farew gavetta però...non mi verrebbe mai di dire che la serracchiani debba o possa fare il ministro....ma certo è più "formata" essendo un avvocato praticante e una militante politica. cosa che di certo non si può dire per la carfagna hce ha anche tutte le qualità per stare in parlamento perchè così stupida non è. fare il ministro è altro.



Ci credi che per me il tuo discorso non fa un cazzo di senso?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzo fai? Passa la confezione

















più lexotan per tutti!!


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci credi che per me il tuo discorso non fa un cazzo di senso?


perchè? ma una che viene dallo spettacolo e non si è mai occupata di politica (a quanto mi è dato sapere) ti sembra possa fare il ministro così, d'amblais? ripeto, la serracchiani fa l'avocato ( e mi sembra una professione che di politica possa fare intendere più che condurre la piazza di raidue con tutto il dovuto rispetto per chi conduce una trasmissione televisiva) ed è una militante politica


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perchè? ma una che viene dallo spettacolo e non si è mai occupata di politica (a quanto mi è dato sapere) ti sembra possa fare il ministro? ripeto, la serracchiani fa l'avocato ( e mi sembra una professione che di politica possa fare intendere più che condurre la piazza di raidue) ed è una militante politica


Stai dicendo che una che viene dallo spettacolo non puo' fare politica? Non puo' interessarsi di politica e magari essere piu' tagliata per il posto di un avvocato? Proprio un calcio in culo alle pari opportunita'!

A me il discorso di questa tipa che osannate non ha fatto ne A ne Bha... quoto Asu che dice di far lavorare questa Carfagna e giudicare il suo operato in politica senza preconcetti


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stai dicendo che una che viene dallo spettacolo non puo' fare politica? Non puo' interessarsi di politica e magari essere piu' tagliata per il posto di un avvocato? Proprio un calcio in culo alle pari opportunita'!
> 
> A me il discorso di questa tipa che osannate non ha fatto ne A ne Bha... quoto Asu che dice di far lavorare questa Carfagna e giudicare il suo operato in politica senza preconcetti


no, ho detto che alla suia prima esperienza politica non può fare il ministro...e certo che può stare benissimo in parlamento e fare e interesarsi di politica e la carfagna ribadisco che tutto mi sembra fuorchè scema... è la competenza per fare il ministro che non  vedo...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, ho detto che alla suia prima esperienza politica non può fare il ministro...e certo che può stare benissimo in parlamento e fare e interesarsi di politica e la carfagna ribadisco che tutto mi sembra fuorchè scema... è la competenza per fare il ministro che non  vedo...



E cosa ti fa credere che un avvocato la abbia questa competenza?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E cosa ti fa credere che un avvocato la abbia questa competenza?


infatti.
Quoto la capretta e mi levo dai bal che me cala la palpebra.
Notte a tutti!


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E cosa ti fa credere che un avvocato la abbia questa competenza?


 beh, occuparsi di leggi avvicina di certo almeno ad un potere dello stato...a quello giudiziario che poi converrai con me che è legato a quello legislativo...che dici, ne saprà di più (a parità di "intelligenza") di una che conduce programmi tv?


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti.
> Quoto la capretta e mi levo dai bal che me cala la palpebra.
> Notte a tutti!


 Notte....


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Giugno 2009)

ognuno si tenga le opinioni che vuole, sulla serracchiani. ha vinto le elezioni portandosi a casa 144.000 preferenze, in friuli, che non sono affatto poche per una regione come la nostra, piccola e da sempre votata al centro destra.
volevo anche raccontarvi di come ha lavorato per tanti anni, prima di arrivare al congresso pd.. ma non mi va più.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ognuno si tenga le opinioni che vuole, sulla serracchiani. ha vinto le elezioni portandosi a casa 144.000 preferenze, in friuli, che non sono affatto poche per una regione come la nostra, piccola e da sempre votata al centro destra.
> volevo anche raccontarvi di come ha lavorato per tanti anni, prima di arrivare al congresso pd.. ma non mi va più.


son d'accordo con te e con reale.

Pimpe, non si nega l'operato della carfagna...chissene di quella.


si avvalora l'esperienza e la provenienza profondamente diversa di questa nuova entrata.


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> son d'accordo con te e con reale.
> 
> Pimpe, non si nega l'operato della carfagna...chissene di quella.
> 
> ...


tipo sinistra?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> tipo sinistra?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Se continua cosi' il nano e i suoi freaks inizieranno a starmi veramente simpatici.

Comunque anche lei lasciatela lavorare, al momento ha fatto solo un discorso... attendo con ansia di vedere cosa' fara' per i matrimoni gay e lo stato laico.
Io sono veramente disillusa


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>





















(è che presa da curiosità avevo appena fatto una ricerchina, risulterebbe che anche la carfagna c'ha la sua laurea in giurisprudenza)


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se continua cosi' il nano e i suoi freaks inizieranno a starmi veramente simpatici.
> 
> *Comunque anche lei lasciatela lavorare*, al momento ha fatto solo un discorso... attendo con ansia di vedere cosa' fara' per i matrimoni gay e lo stato laico.
> Io sono veramente disillusa


ovvio, ma visto tutto il contorno credo che come tanti altri non concluderà nulla, tutti quelli che pare abbiano voglia di cambiare seriamente le cose vengono ghettizzati, e poi se scelgono di farsi il nuovo gruppetto in europa conteranno ancora meno che a mettersi con i soci di vedute ..........

insomma, vista in soldoni ........ ci si impegnano proprio per non concludere mai un cappero


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> (è che presa da curiosità avevo appena fatto una ricerchina, risulterebbe che anche la carfagna c'ha la sua laurea in giurisprudenza)


eccallà.
Vedi che siam tutti prevenuti?
siccome ha fatto tv dev'essere per forza una capra


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

cmq è incredibile come, nonostante tutto, ci si appassioni ancora alla politica.
anche nonostante sia rispuntato fuori quella lurida merda di mastella


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

boh, sarò strana io.. sarà ingenua, rinco e non so cosa altro, però a me questa donna piace e non per quel discorso al congresso ma per l'impegno che ha sempre dimostrato. 
non capisco, poi, il perché di tanto veleno. è sempre il solito discorso: o destra o sinistra e da lì non ci si sposta.
sono io la prima: lo ammetto.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> boh, sarò strana io.. sarà ingenua, rinco e non so cosa altro, però a me questa donna piace e non per quel discorso al congresso ma per l'impegno che ha sempre dimostrato.
> non capisco, poi, il perché di tanto veleno. è sempre il solito discorso: o destra o sinistra e da lì non ci si sposta.
> sono io la prima: lo ammetto.


ma dove lo vedi sto tanto veleno?
io ho scritto che ben vengan le donne di qualsiasi estrazione o partito


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dove lo vedi sto tanto veleno?
> io ho scritto che ben vengan le donne di qualsiasi estrazione o partito


mah.. se leggi altre risposte vedrai che non è esattamente così.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Giugno 2009)

Anna, ma tu le leggi le mie risposte?

Ho precisato. NULLA CONTRO LA SERRACCHIANI che è sicuramente un'ottima, preparata persona.

E' il meccanismo che fa schifo!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anna, ma tu le leggi le mie risposte?
> 
> Ho precisato. NULLA CONTRO LA SERRACCHIANI che è sicuramente un'ottima, preparata persona.
> 
> E' il meccanismo che fa schifo!


non conosco bene il meccanismo e come me credo il 90% delle persone che seguono la politica standone al di fuori.

leggere che una donna viene messa in lista solo grazie alle sue amicizie politiche maschili, sia a destra che a sinistra, mi ha messo tristezza. e allora ok, sono ingenua, ma per una volta sono riuscita ad entusiasmarmi ancora, sentendo un comizio in piazza, come non mi succedeva da secoli.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Giugno 2009)

E allora, sul serio, goditela!!!


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> (è che presa da curiosità avevo appena fatto una ricerchina, risulterebbe che anche la carfagna c'ha la sua laurea in giurisprudenza)





Asudem ha detto:


> eccallà.
> Vedi che siam tutti prevenuti?
> siccome ha fatto tv dev'essere per forza una capra


 mo m'incazzo...chi ha detto che una che arriva dalla tv deve essere una capra? ho scritto che non è una cretina e che ci sta benissimo in parlamento e che fosse laurata lo sapevo benissimo (anche se, e questo è un off topic, cono sco di quei laureati che più che andare a vangare la terra, con tutto il rispetto per chi fa l'agricoltore, non può fare) ma che non vedo nessuna credenziale (per ora) per fare il ministro.
voi ve lo fareste fare un bel lavoretto odontoiatrico o un'operazione chirurgica da qualcuno laureato in medicina che non ha mai esercitato?


----------



## Old Buscopann (11 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mo m'incazzo...chi ha detto che una che arriva dalla tv deve essere una capra? ho scritto che non è una cretina e che ci sta benissimo in parlamento e che fosse laurata lo sapevo benissimo (anche se, e questo è un off topic, cono sco di quei laureati che più che andare a vangare la terra, con tutto il rispetto per chi fa l'agricoltore, non può fare) ma che non vedo nessuna credenziale (per ora) per fare il ministro.
> voi ve lo fareste fare un bel lavoretto odontoiatrico o un'operazione chirurgica da qualcuno laureato in medicina che non ha mai esercitato?


La dimostrazione di quali siano le sue grandi capacità sta in quello che ha fatto finora come ministro. Non si ricordano leggi o iniziative degne di nota, mentre tutti si ricordano i presunti lavoretti sotto la scrivania a Berlusconi e il fatto di aver intimato a Luxuria, nella precedente legislatura, di utilizzare il bagno degli uomini.

Buscopann


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La dimostrazione di quali siano le sue grandi capacità sta in quello che ha fatto finora come ministro. Non si ricordano leggi o iniziative degne di nota, mentre tutti si ricordano i presunti lavoretti sotto la scrivania a Berlusconi e il fatto di aver intimato a Luxuria, nella precedente legislatura, di utilizzare il bagno degli uomini.
> 
> Buscopann


 quella del bagno di luxuria era elisabetta gardini...questa è solo la prima legislatura per la carfagna


----------



## Old Buscopann (11 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quella del bagno di luxuria era elisabetta gardini...questa è solo la prima legislatura per la carfagna


Azz..allora nemmeno per quella scemenza la si ricorda.
Comunque la Gardini mi sembra che ora sia stata eletta da qualche parte. 

Buscopann


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Giugno 2009)

il male degli italiani è che parlano sempre di contenuti intendendo i contenitori.
della carfagna preferisco dire che non condivido le sue idee politiche, piuttosto che le sue attivita extrapolitiche.
la sinistra si è data sul bippe da sola incentrando la campagna elettorale sulla demonizzazione di berlusconi. spero che la lezione sia servita...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La dimostrazione di quali siano le sue grandi capacità sta in quello che ha fatto finora come ministro. Non si ricordano leggi o iniziative degne di nota, mentre tutti si ricordano i presunti lavoretti sotto la scrivania a Berlusconi e il fatto di aver intimato a Luxuria, nella precedente legislatura, di utilizzare il bagno degli uomini.
> 
> Buscopann


ma tu che cazzo ne sai di quell che ha fatto o non fatto come ministro? te ne sei interessato?ti sei informato prima di parlare?  sta combattendo per inasprire le pene per stupro , sta cercando di dare sostegno alle madri che lavorano per gli asili nido, sta cercando di elimnare la prostituzione in strada per tutelare le prostitute..prima di parlare documentati un po'. L'accenno ai lavoretti sotto la scrivania di berlusconi sono di uno squallore inaccettabile. Questi attacchi personali e sudici alle persone invece che ai politici fanno si che l'italia sia politicamente quello che ci ritroviamo . Poi non lamentatevi e non rompete i coglioni. 
Su luxuria e la gardini taccio perchè se citi una persona intendendone un'altra non c'è nulla da dire...


----------



## Old latriglia (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il male degli italiani è che parlano sempre di contenuti intendendo i contenitori.
> della carfagna preferisco dire che non condivido le sue idee politiche, piuttosto che le sue attivita extrapolitiche.
> la sinistra si è data sul bippe da sola incentrando la campagna elettorale sulla demonizzazione di berlusconi. spero che la lezione sia servita...


sinceramente dubito che la sinistra abbia capito qualcosa, ormai è un pò che scende sempre più giù e finchè continua a dirsi soddisfatta di aver perso milioni di voti e da la colpa di questo a qualcuno che non sia se stessa non vedo risalita ....


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> sinceramente dubito che la sinistra abbia capito qualcosa, ormai è un pò che scende sempre più giù e finchè continua a dirsi soddisfatta di aver perso milioni di voti e da la colpa di questo a qualcuno che non sia se stessa non vedo risalita ....


ma sai, è anche un fatto culturale. la linea radicalchic di veltroni è rutelli non ha fatto altro che imborghesire la sinistra, tanto che ormai gli operai votano lega nord, ed è tutto dire..
come fa un operaio a sentirsi rappresentato da chi non sa nemmeno che forma ha un martello, figuriamoci una falce e non lo sa nemmeno concettualmente, che è ancora peggio!


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

devo dire che pur non provando eccessiva stima per la carfagna gli attacchi che ha ricevuto mi sono sembrati davvero esagerati e volgari .
ho seguito varie interviste e l'ho trovata "invasata" e con grandi ideali di destra che chiaramente non condivido ma che ho scoperto abbia sempre avuto e coltivato insieme ad una buona preparazione culturale.
noto anche che sta mortificando in ogni modo la sua bellezza (ingiustamente)proprio per non subire allusioni in questo senso ed è evidente il suo impegno affinché non si debba pensare a questo 
poi credo anch'io che al suo posto potesse esserci persona forse più meritevole ed autorevole ma...ritengo che non si meriti nessun tipo di disprezzo solo perché è bella ed ha lavorato in televisione. certo, se avessero osato candidare tale angela sozio , famigerata rossa del gf tot...si sarebbe toccato davvero il fondo


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo dire che pur non provando eccessiva stima per la carfagna gli attacchi che ha ricevuto mi sono sembrati davvero esagerati e volgari .
> ho seguito varie interviste e l'ho trovata "invasata" e con grandi ideali di destra che chiaramente non condivido ma che ho scoperto abbia sempre avuto e coltivato insieme ad una buona preparazione culturale.
> noto anche che *sta mortificando in ogni modo la sua bellezza* (ingiustamente)proprio per non subire allusioni in questo senso ed è evidente il suo impegno affinché non si debba pensare a questo
> poi credo anch'io che al suo posto potesse esserci persona forse più meritevole ed autorevole ma...ritengo che non si meriti nessun tipo di disprezzo solo perché è bella ed ha lavorato in televisione. certo, se avessero osato candidare tale angela sozio , famigerata rossa del gf tot...si sarebbe toccato davvero il fondo


si può dire la stessa cosa anche di brunetta.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> si può dire la stessa cosa anche di brunetta.


 ihihih
comunque sai che lo trovo divertentissimo? è una serpe con chi lo intervista e non ne fa passare una


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ihihih
> comunque sai che lo trovo divertentissimo? è una serpe con chi lo intervista e non ne fa passare una


io lo trovo simpaticissimo. Un incazzoso da paura


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io lo trovo simpaticissimo. Un incazzoso da paura


 mitica l'intervista con la bignardi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Uqt-L01wg0


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mitica l'intervista con la bignardi
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Uqt-L01wg0


trovo lei sia stata maleducata e lui si sia giustamente incazzato.
lei è un po' come fazio. Con chi le piace gentile con chi le sta sul cazzo pungente in modo fastidioso.
Pur odiando corona trovo che anche con lui sia stata intollerabile
Brunetta comunque  s'incazza con molti...
si è incazzato anche con augias...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ihihih
> comunque sai che lo trovo divertentissimo? è una serpe con chi lo intervista e non ne fa passare una


lo trovo parecchio migliorato, devo dire. niente più cravatte a righe su camicie a righe con sopra maglioni a vu di colori improponibili.
certo per le scarpe con intratacco aspettiamo speranzosi.


----------



## Old latriglia (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo trovo parecchio migliorato, devo dire. niente più cravatte a righe su camicie a righe con sopra maglioni a vu di colori improponibili.
> *certo per le scarpe con intratacco aspettiamo speranzosi.*


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

avere visto sarkozy con obama?
è salito sul cassetto


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> avere visto sarkozy con obama?
> è salito sul cassetto


a quando la prima visita ufficiale in Italia?


hi, hi, hi..


----------



## Old latriglia (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> avere visto sarkozy con obama?
> è salito sul cassetto


minchia che suocere che siete  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















per me comunque è stata una questione tecnica


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> minchia che suocere che siete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


figurati,  a me l'ommo basso non dispiace ...non ai livelli di brunetta però


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> minchia che suocere che siete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione. lo sanno tutti che sarkò usa uno sgabellino anche per scendere dal letto luigi XVI in cui dorme.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

chissà perchè certi tappi si trovano donne altissime


----------



## Old latriglia (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai ragione. lo sanno tutti che sarkò usa uno sgabellino anche per scendere dal letto luigi XVI in cui dorme.


veramente non lo sapevo e stavo pure bene, che l'immagine di quello in un letto vicino all'ora di pranzo ...... va bene quando sei a dieta


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> veramente non lo sapevo e stavo pure bene, che l'immagine di quello in un letto vicino all'ora di pranzo ...... va bene quando sei a dieta


mica è brutto!


----------



## Old latriglia (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mica è brutto!


de gustibus


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chissà perchè certi tappi si trovano donne altissime


hai ragione anche tu e brunetta ce lo conferma


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> de gustibus


ma dai... è un bell'ometto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a me mi garba


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mica è brutto!


vero. è bruttò.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai ragione anche tu e brunetta ce lo conferma


come faceva quell'imbarazzante canzone di faber ? ehm ..._cosa vuol dire avere un metro e mezzo di statura...... _


----------



## Old latriglia (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai... è un bell'ometto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me no  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque non ho detto che è inguardabile, di certo non è il mio tipo


----------



## Old latriglia (12 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come faceva quell'imbarazzante canzone di faber ? ehm ..._cosa vuol dire avere un metro e mezzo di statura...... _



e con questo cosa vorresti dire?


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

shhh.. si dice in giro che la tenda allestita per ospitare gheddafi verrà trasformata in tupee per ospitare una nutrita rappresentanza di indiani d'america in occasione del g8. ovviamente il nostro (cit berlusca) sarà loro ospite, si farà regalare una di quelle corone piene di piume e con quella andrà all'aquila all'insegna di: sembro toro seduto ma sono in piedi.
hi hi hi.


----------



## Old latriglia (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> shhh.. si dice in giro che la tenda allestita per ospitare gheddafi verrà trasformata in tupee per ospitare una *nutrita rappresentanza di indiani d'america in occasione del g8*. ovviamente il nostro (cit berlusca) sarà loro ospite, si farà regalare una di quelle corone piene di piume e con quella andrà all'aquila all'insegna di: sembro toro seduto ma sono in piedi.
> hi hi hi.


allora mi sa che mi fo un giro da quelle parti


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

a proposito di cofane....certo che il libico potrebbe anche darsi 'na lavatina  ai cavei


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a proposito di cofane....certo che il libico potrebbe anche darsi 'na lavatina ai cavei


e degli occhiali non diciamo niente?

no ma... a parte tutto, fra lui e il tipo in tunica bianca che per scendere dall'aereo ci ha messo un'ora, sembrava quasi una rimpatriata di reduci dal vietnam.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e degli occhiali non diciamo niente?


nell'insieme credo che laido sia l'aggettivo all'uopo


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nell'insieme credo che laido sia l'aggettivo all'uopo


ohhh.. in sintesi possiamo dire che ha bellamente rotto il bippe per tre gg.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ohhh.. in sintesi possiamo dire che ha bellamente rotto il bippe per tre gg.



e anche questo l'abbiamo sistemato.
Via verso nuove avventure


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e anche questo l'abbiamo sistemato.
> Via verso nuove avventure


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


che modi


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che modi


mica a te, al libico.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mica a te, al libico.


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu che cazzo ne sai di quell che ha fatto o non fatto come ministro? te ne sei interessato?ti sei informato prima di parlare? sta combattendo per inasprire le pene per stupro , sta cercando di dare sostegno alle madri che lavorano per gli asili nido, sta cercando di elimnare la prostituzione in strada per tutelare le prostitute..prima di parlare documentati un po'. L'accenno ai lavoretti sotto la scrivania di berlusconi sono di uno squallore inaccettabile. Questi attacchi personali e sudici alle persone invece che ai politici fanno si che l'italia sia politicamente quello che ci ritroviamo . Poi non lamentatevi e non rompete i coglioni.
> Su luxuria e la gardini taccio perchè se citi una persona intendendone un'altra non c'è nulla da dire...


sta cercando..sta provando...si sta battendo...
fatti, non pugnette. Per il momento si son viste solo le pugnette.

Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (12 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> sta cercando..sta provando...si sta battendo...
> fatti, non pugnette. Per il momento si son viste solo le pugnette.
> 
> Buscopann


visto che ora lo stalking è reato con arresto, mi pare che le pugnette son le uniche che non si son viste ma si ipotizzano


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Giugno 2009)

gheddafi ha rotto i cocomeri alla grande. ma quand'è che riparte?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se alla festa di compleanno di questa ci andava qualcuno di tuo gradimento, avresti sparato lo stesso tutte ste insinuazioni sulla sua intelligenza e sui suoi presunti amanti?
> 
> 
> non mi capacito di come per antipatia di un terzo si possa spalar tutta sta merda addosso a una persona di cui non si sa nulla se non forse che faccia ha ......


 Invitalo anche tu ...se te lo promette poi mantiene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2009)

*Seriamente*

Concordo con Verena che se il criterio di scelta dei candidati è più o meno lo stesso non si può che essere inquieti.
Se...non lo so se è lo stesso.
Io per imparare a fare il mio mestiere, pur avendo studiato per quello, ci ho messo anni; non credo che si possa essere ministri competenti senza aver fatto almeno una legislatura, indipendentemente dal titolo di studio posseduto.
Poi si può benissimo fare un figurone firmando e proponendo leggi che altri hanno preparato.
Quel che è importante, credo, è che si abbiano idee condivisibili (quelle della Carfagna mi fanno rabbrividire) e che (come per ogni altra professione) si sia arrivati a un ruolo di responsabilità avendo fatto la giusta gavetta, anche di partito o aver acquisito competenze nella società civile.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con Verena che se il criterio di scelta dei candidati è più o meno lo stesso non si può che essere inquieti.
> Se...non lo so se è lo stesso.
> Io per imparare a fare il mio mestiere, pur avendo studiato per quello, ci ho messo anni; non credo che si possa essere ministri competenti senza aver fatto almeno una legislatura, indipendentemente dal titolo di studio posseduto.
> Poi si può benissimo fare un figurone firmando e proponendo leggi che altri hanno preparato.
> Quel che è importante, credo, è che si abbiano idee condivisibili (quelle della Carfagna mi fanno rabbrividire) e che (come per ogni altra professione) si sia arrivati a un ruolo di responsabilità avendo fatto la giusta gavetta, anche di partito o aver acquisito competenze nella società civile.


 
se non altro la carfagna non è arrogante e strafottente modello brambilla e ghedini che sono l'emblema del comando io e tu taci.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se non altro la carfagna non è arrogante e strafottente modello brambilla e ghedini che sono l'emblema del comando io e tu taci.


 Quelli neanche li avevo considerati e se insinuazioni sulle abilità nelle prestazioni sessuali sono solo pettegolezzi non lo sono le prestazioni professionali di certi avvocati.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2009)

Io sarei interessata a conoscere il pregresso della Serracchiani.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sarei interessata a conoscere il pregresso della Serracchiani.


è in politica da sempre, praticamente da quando era ragazzina. ha una forza d'animo e una passione politica che le invidio. udine è una cittadina che fa provincia ma è come se fosse una cittadina di provincia, per tante ragioni, non ultima il fatto che fa nemmeno 100.000 residenti e per 50 anni è stata il feudo incontrastato della dc.
a udine ci sono sette circoli 7 ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   del pd e una volontà di fare politica che altrove ci invidiano. i numeri non sono casuali. 144.000 preferenze personali!! ha preso più voti di berlusconi in friuli!!! e tutto questo non è che il frutto di tutto il suo impegno: concreto e tangibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è in politica da sempre, praticamente da quando era ragazzina. ha una forza d'animo e una passione politica che le invidio. udine è una cittadina che fa provincia ma è come se fosse una cittadina di provincia, per tante ragioni, non ultima il fatto che fa nemmeno 100.000 residenti e per 50 anni è stata il feudo incontrastato della dc.
> a udine ci sono sette circoli 7 (
> 
> 
> ...








   ha tatto il percorso che considero più giusto per fare politica.
La proposta di Grillo di limitare a due legislature la possibilità di essere eletti la considero distruttiva.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ha tatto il percorso che considero più giusto per fare politica.
> La proposta di Grillo di limitare a due legislature la possibilità di essere eletti la considero distruttiva.


non è distruttiva, Persa, servirebbe se non altro ad evitare questo strazio senza fine dei capo lista a tutte le elezioni...
capisci che, al momento, chi viene eletto e fa una certa carriera, è pressocchè impossibile che non venga rieletto?
non c'è ricambio. quanti anni sono che, a parte rari casi, continuiamo a sentire sempre gli stessi nomi?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> si può dire la stessa cosa anche di brunetta.




















   che cazzona


----------



## Old reale (13 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che cazzona


 OT: chi è nell'avatar? Anne PArillaud in "Nikita'"


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> OT: chi è nell'avatar? Anne PArillaud in "Nikita'"


no lo so. 

so che è   Nikita.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Giugno 2009)

OT: secondo me Debora qui si divertirebbe un sacco, se non altro a gurdare gli avatar 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























scusate mi è tornata la sgrigna..


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> OT: secondo me Debora qui si divertirebbe un sacco, se non altro a gurdare gli avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche secondo me.

ot. anna, me lo sono sempre chiesta, ma perchè ti ostini a strisciare nell'avatar?( non conosco la citazione premetto )


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Anche secondo me.
> 
> ot. anna, me lo sono sempre chiesta, ma perchè ti ostini a strisciare nell'avatar?( non conosco la citazione premetto )


non striscio... 
ma mi piace... mi riconosco in questo avatar e non per come sono normalmente ma per quel lato perverso che ho conosciuto di avere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è distruttiva, Persa, servirebbe se non altro ad evitare questo strazio senza fine dei capo lista a tutte le elezioni...
> capisci che, al momento, chi viene eletto e fa una certa carriera, è pressocchè impossibile che non venga rieletto?
> non c'è ricambio. quanti anni sono che, a parte rari casi, continuiamo a sentire sempre gli stessi nomi?


Si dovrebbero ripristinare le preferenze e se si vogliono le stesse persone poterle rivotare e se non si vogliono votarne altre, ma impedire cheu na persona magari onesta ed efficiente e che ha dato prova di saper rappresentare i cittadini di continuare a farlo obbligando a votare chi non si sa quanto sia affidabile mi sembra assurdo.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si dovrebbero ripristinare le preferenze e se si vogliono le stesse persone poterle rivotare e se non si vogliono votarne altre, ma impedire cheu na persona magari onesta ed efficiente e che ha dato prova di saper rappresentare i cittadini di continuare a farlo obbligando a votare chi non si sa quanto sia affidabile mi sembra assurdo.


Persa, le persone valide continuano a fare politica senza la pretesa di poter continuare a farla. nessuno impedisce ad un deputato di presentarsi al senato, per esempio, e questo mi va anche bene. non mi va più bene se quel deputato, anche se senatore, per capirci, continua a RAVANARE voti mettendosi come capo lista in ogni elezione.
capisci che è sbagliato? 
e non è un caso se il referendum su queste questioni è stato fissato per il 21 giugno... a chi importa che le cose cambino????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Persa, le persone valide continuano a fare politica senza la pretesa di poter continuare a farla. nessuno impedisce ad un deputato di presentarsi al senato, per esempio, e questo mi va anche bene. non mi va più bene se quel deputato, anche se senatore, per capirci, continua a RAVANARE voti mettendosi come capo lista in ogni elezione.
> capisci che è sbagliato?
> e non è un caso se il referendum su queste questioni è stato fissato per il 21 giugno... a chi importa che le cose cambino????


Per questo ritengo giusto il terzo quesito del referendum.
Comunque ancora meno verrebbe favorito il referendum con la proposta di grillo...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per questo ritengo giusto il terzo quesito del referendum.
> *Comunque ancora meno verrebbe favorito il referendum con la proposta di grillo*...


lasciamo stare grillo che ultimamente le spara più grosse del solito e ciurla nel manico; cosa dovuta al fatto chè, secondo me, non ha raccolto il consenso che sperava...

Persa, il problema vero non è che si voti berlusconi o bossi, quanto il fatto che si sia smesso di credere in un ideale politico, preferendo immedisimarsi in un leader di successo come esempio.
la serracchiani mi è piaciuta sempre per la sua volontà di fare politica fra la gente e non solo -per la gente.
cazzo ma la differenza la vedo solo io?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lasciamo stare grillo che ultimamente le spara più grosse del solito e ciurla nel manico; cosa dovuta al fatto chè, secondo me, non ha raccolto il consenso che sperava...
> 
> Persa, il problema vero non è che si voti berlusconi o bossi, quanto il fatto che si sia smesso di credere in un ideale politico, preferendo immedisimarsi in un leader di successo come esempio.
> la serracchiani mi è piaciuta sempre per la sua volontà di fare politica fra la gente e non solo -per la gente.
> cazzo ma la differenza la vedo solo io?


Lìidea del leader la trovo idiota e populista.
La Serracchiani tu la conosci, per altri è solo una delle tante facce passate in tv.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lìidea del leader la trovo idiota e populista.
> *La Serracchiani tu la conosci, per altri è solo una delle tante facce passate in tv*.


anche questo è vero.


----------

